# fair isle and tapestry Question. (Please read the question then answer the question)



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.

What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?

Please answer the question after you read the topic.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Where?


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't see a topic


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.
> 
> What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?
> 
> Please answer the question after you read the topic.


I'm not sure what you mean. Fairisle is a knitting process and 'tapestry' is what a lot of people call needlepoint which is an embroidery type craft. True tapestry is woven on a loom.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.
> 
> What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?
> 
> Please answer the question after you read the topic.


These are two totally different techniques, I don't think of the two words as having the same meaning. First of all one is a knitting technique and the other is a crochet technique. So you are really comparing apples to oranges. Fair Isle knitting historically uses only 2 colors per row to create the design. Tapestry crochet can use any number of colors per row and to me is equally comparable to Intarsia knitting (picture knitting) as it is to Fair Isle knitting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.
> 
> What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?
> 
> Please answer the question after you read the topic.


If you are asking "are Fair Isle and Tapestry" the same... No they are not.
Jane


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Jtm, Cathy B, Kaiess - I was talking about only in crochet and knitting. Question to you: Did you check both them:

Fair Isle Knitting and Fair Isle crochet

Tapestry knitting and Tapestry crochet

Check them out and you will learn something new to yourself. and you will understand my question better understand about art style.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Were you assigning others to do research?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes it is just too hard to understand the question


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> Jtm, Cathy B, Kaiess - I was talking about only in crochet and knitting. Question to you: Did you check both them:
> 
> Fair Isle Knitting and Fair Isle crochet
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with all of the techniques in both knit and crochet. I guess I did not understand your original question. I read it to be comparing Fair Isle knitting to Tapestry crochet. Now I am even more confused as to what you are asking. And Why?


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, I don't understand what you are asking or trying to say.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Sometimes it is just too hard to understand the question


Glad it's not just me! :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Jtm, Cathy B, Kaiess - I was talking about only in crochet and knitting. Question to you: Did you check both them:
> 
> Fair Isle Knitting and Fair Isle crochet
> 
> ...


I thin^, but I'm not sure, you just made things worse.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Give you a good tip to read:

I am not going to reply the Drama or off topic answer. I am only reply good answer. If you not want to Answer the question and move to other topic than reply the Drama comment. 

I am new here and people thinks will try to reply drama comment on the new people.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Give you a good tip to read:
> 
> I am not going to reply the Drama or off topic answer. I am only reply good answer. If you not want to Answer the question and move to other topic than reply the Drama comment.
> 
> I am new here and people thinks will try to reply drama comment on the new people.


What is your first tongue?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Jtm, Cathy B, Kaiess - I was talking about only in crochet and knitting. Question to you: Did you check both them:
> 
> Fair Isle Knitting and Fair Isle crochet
> 
> ...


OK. Assuming you wish others to search for these subjects, here's what I found, but cannot watch since most YouTube videos just break up for me.
A google search for Tapestry Knitting brings up:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II68SoK8S38
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Tapestry+knitting&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=lHjeU-X3ApSoyATr4YHoBQ&ved=0CCwQsAQ

A google search for Tapestry Crochet brings up:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Tapestry+knitting&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&es_sm=122&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=ynjeU7mpHc2qyASupICgDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1440&bih=775&dpr=1#q=Tapestry%20crochet

A google search for Fair Isle Knitting brings up: 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Tapestry+knitting&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&es_sm=122&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=ynjeU7mpHc2qyASupICgDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1440&bih=775&dpr=1#q=Fair%20Isle%20Knitting

A google search for Fair Isle crochet brings up: 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Tapestry+knitting&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&es_sm=122&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=ynjeU7mpHc2qyASupICgDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1440&bih=775&dpr=1#q=Fair%20Isle%20crochet

Other than the fact that each technique uses multiple colours, *I* see no 'sameness' about them.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

VintageCrochet
I think that some of the problem here is a question of language as no-one is trying to be awkward with you. 

You will find that many people try their utmost to help if someone asks for it.

If you tell us your country perhaps someone will have contacts in that language and can help to decipher what your question is and give you an answer.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

what drama? If we don't understand the question how is that drama?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Jessica-jean - Thanks for clear it up. I was talking about same style of art background with two different name in knitting and crochet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Jessica-jean - Thanks for clear it up. I was talking about same style of art background with two different name in knitting and crochet.


Why didn't you say that?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Why didn't you say that?


Did you look at the first question?.. this was talking about.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Did you look at the first question?.. this was talking about.


In your broken English it's difficult to decipher. You don't even know how to use the word drama correctly.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> In your broken English it's difficult to decipher. You done even know how to use the word drama correctly.


Please to never call people broken English. It is very insult called name to people and hope you learning something.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Please to never call people broken English. It is very insult called name to people and hope you learning something.


See I didn't call You broken English. Not only are you not fluent enough to compose in the language you are not fluent enough to comprehend it either.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> See I didn't call You broken English. Not only are you not fluent enough to compose in the language you are not fluent enough to comprehend it either.


WR - I think this may be a computer translation. I don't think anyone is intentionally trying to confuse. The suggestion to find another speaker of the native language to help with translation is a good idea. JMHO


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> WR - I think this may be a computer translation. I don't think anyone is intentionally trying to confuse. The suggestion to find another speaker of the native language to help with translation is a good idea. JMHO


And I don't think it is. JMHO.....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Quit with the attacks.
This is an international forum.
Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not; 
does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
There is a proper and courteous way to ask for clarification.
If you do not understand, move on without replying and let others help.

VintageCrochet has come a long way in the short 9 days on this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or malice.
> ...


Are you the forum po*ice now. Seems you *ove to attac^ the down and out. P*ease refrain from te**ing me what to do here. Than^ you.

You *now someone is untruthfu* about a NH and now you ^now the OP is not mai*ious. Wow you are smarter than the average bear. Who wou*d of thun^ it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
> ...


Yeah we sti** can't figure out what she's ta*^ing about.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Give you a good tip to read:
> 
> I am not going to reply the Drama or off topic answer. I am only reply good answer. If you not want to Answer the question and move to other topic than reply the Drama comment.
> 
> I am new here and people thinks will try to reply drama comment on the new people.


I don't care if you're new here. You're being obtuse and confrontational. The only place that flies is in the Chit-Chat forum and people will not be so nice if you take it there.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Fairisle is a knitting process and 'tapestry' is what a lot of people call needlepoint which is an embroidery type craft. True tapestry is woven on a loom.


Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.

Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.

Pictures found on Pinterest.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey, your keyboard is working correctly.



WindingRoad said:


> And I don't think it is. JMHO.....
> See I didn't call You broken English. Not only are you not fluent enough to compose in the language you are not fluent enough to comprehend it either.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for your question and the reply from Stephhy. I learnt something new today. Not heard of crochet tapestry. Interesting


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


That crochet is amazing! I didn't realise it's called tapestry crochet. Thank you VintageCrochet and Stephhy. That's something I'm going to explore further.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> Hey, your keyboard is working correctly.


Sure is when I use my ^nid*e Fire on the toi*et. *O*...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> I'm familiar with all of the techniques in both knit and crochet. I guess I did not understand your original question. I read it to be comparing Fair Isle knitting to Tapestry crochet. Now I am even more confused as to what you are asking. And Why?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Evident*y we are the on*y ones.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
> ...


Thanks you.. Yeah I am new and people should learn Question are different explained than they thought want same English question. Again thank you..


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


Yeah... I was talking about same art style with two different words with same idea of art.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thanks you.. Yeah I am new and people should learn Question are different explained than they thought want same English question. Again thank you..


Maybe you need to *earn to rea*ize we don't understand bro^en Eng*ish.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

skinny minnie said:


> Thank you for your question and the reply from Stephhy. I learnt something new today. Not heard of crochet tapestry. Interesting


Welcome, you did learning something new today. Glad I did brought this topic up to sharing the question.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Kaiess said:


> That crochet is amazing! I didn't realise it's called tapestry crochet. Thank you VintageCrochet and Stephhy. That's something I'm going to explore further.


Welcome to kaiess, you did something learn on this topic. Tapestry crochet is a hard challenge to do and you can do with art style.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe you need to *earn to rea*ize we don't understand bro^en Eng*ish.


I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


 :thumbup:

I think I can safely say - 
Most of us realize that Google Translate (if that is what is being used) switches words around on occasion.
Not the posters fault.

When I was on a non-English forum using Google Translate, I would re-convert the translated foreign message back into English - 
sometimes it would come back as a bit garbled.
I made editing changes to be a bit more understandable.
But not all folks are able to do this.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Welcome, you did learning something new today. Glad I did brought this topic up to sharing the question.


Be quiet.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I think


So therefore I am. (?) :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I think


and I agree... but it won't work


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.
> 
> What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?
> 
> Please answer the question after you read the topic.


I do not crochet so didn't know this was a term in crochet. Tapestry to me is a sewing. Fair isle is something I know about.

I hope you find and answer. You can google it yourself.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> Welcome, you did learning something new today. Glad I did brought this topic up to sharing the question.





Stephhy said:


> Be quiet.


What...????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


So you understand it Fine.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> What...????


Sorry - I was answering WR, not you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Sorry - I was answering WR, not you.


Wasting your time. I won't be quiet. I have just as much right to comment here as you do.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Wasting your time. I won't be quiet. I have just as much right to comment here as you do.


That is true. You do. I just wish you were nicer about it. I bet neither one of us can speak very many words of another language.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Sorry - I was answering WR, not you.


At first you just quote me to make me cheer up to laugh...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> At first you just quote me to make me cheer up to laugh...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> That is true. You do. I just wish you were nicer about it. I bet neither one of us can speak very many words of another language.


I wou*dn't try. And funny how the OP has never once admitted she's using a trans*ator. She is rude.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> That is true. You do. I just wish you were nicer about it. I bet neither one of us can speak very many words of another language.


AAMOF I spea^ severa*. None of them good enough to communicate in writing.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> AAMOF I spea^ severa*. None of them good enough to communicate in writing.


I agree.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> I agree.


First time you've been correct?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Stephhy. I didn't know about this before and appreciate learning something new tonight. I'm not sure why there have been some nasty remarks made to someone who obviously is trying to understand our crazy English language.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Thank you Stephhy. I didn't know about this before and appreciate learning something new tonight. I'm not sure why there have been some nasty remarks made to someone who obviously is trying to understand our crazy English language.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Kathie said:


> Thank you Stephhy. I didn't know about this before and appreciate learning something new tonight. I'm not sure why there have been some nasty remarks made to someone who obviously is trying to understand our crazy English language.


Can you te** what your *earnt tonight?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ...But not all folks are able to do this.


Or willing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Thank you Stephhy. I didn't know about this before and appreciate learning something new tonight. I'm not sure why there have been some nasty remarks made to someone who obviously is trying to understand our crazy English language.


Problems with the language don't excuse the attitude...answer my question, I don't want anything but an answer.

Do you think there would be any snarkiness if it had been "has anybody ever seen or heard of this?" or "do you know about..."

Then it was 'I came here to teach you something but you have to go find the instructions and if you don't you're causing 'drama'.' No pictures, no links, no examples.

No courtesy.I deal every day with people who have English as a second language and don't use it often enough to be truly fluent (my husband's family in Holland) Not one of them would approach someone with that kind of attitude. Even my mother-in-law who spoke no English at all was courteous in how she tried to convey a concept.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Problems with the language don't excuse the attitude...answer my question, I don't want anything but an answer.
> 
> Do you think there would be any snarkiness if it had been "has anybody ever seen or heard of this?" or "do you know about..."
> 
> ...


Than^ you for spea^ing up. A** the OP seems to want is her way.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Kathie said:


> Thank you Stephhy. I didn't know about this before and appreciate learning something new tonight. I'm not sure why there have been some nasty remarks made to someone who obviously is trying to understand our crazy English language.


Thanks and on here some people found something new.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

No one is perfect as we are still learning English everyday.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> No one is perfect as we are still learning English everyday.


Not your English...it's your attitude.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> No one is perfect as we are still learning English everyday.


WE? How many in your group?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Not your English...it's your attitude.


You did not read or look back this topic carefully. It is not me start first drama as it is other people start it first. That why I did at first place to just reply other people comments reply my question.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> You did not read or look back this topic carefully. It is not me start first drama as it is other people start it first. That why I did at first place to just reply other people comments reply my question.


Guess what we've been on the highway.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> You did not read or look back this topic carefully. It is not me start first drama as it is other people start it first. That why I did at first place to just reply other people comments reply my question.


What is the topic? Some of us don't understand what it is.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> What is the topic? Some of us don't understand what it is.


You are one of the people started the drama. I am here to see other people reply from my question and only few people did reply my question as a respect.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I am seriously beginning to think we've got us a troll. Seriously, people, when have we ever ... EVER ... seen someone in these forums for whom English is not their native language NOT apologize for mistakes even when they've made far fewer than we've seen here?

People have even apologized for using British or Australian terminology to a mainly US audience, for cripe's sake.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I am seriously beginning to think we've got us a troll. Seriously, people, when have we ever ... EVER ... seen someone in these forums for whom English is not their native language NOT apologize for mistakes even when they've made far fewer than we've seen here?
> 
> People have even apologized for using British or Australian terminology to a mainly US audience, for cripe's sake.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Troll? Unlikely, in my opinion. The trolls I've run into have had a good grasp of language and its usage and use it to good effect to push people's buttons and start a flame war.

I honestly have no idea just what point the OP is/was trying to get across. I, too, am very familiar with communicating with folks whose first language is not one I can speak. This one's patterning / tone / gaps leave me at a loss. A deaf person? I doubt it; they usually have a good handle on typed language. (I worked as a 'relay operator' for several years.)
Oriental? Possibly, but I never knew of anyone from the orient to be deliberately impolite, and some of this one's text seems so.
Is the OP possibly a juvenile? Also possible.

Myself, I've had my fill of this topic, and - if I'm smart - I'll know enough to stay off any of this OP's future topics.

Ciao tutti quanti!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I considered deaf a possibility. My cousin, Linda, who is profoundly deaf says no way.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

It is enough to take more drama as it worse now. 

One question to let other to think:

It is your plan is letting other people to reply other people drama comments than answer my question?


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thanks and on here some people found something new.


You are so right. Since your post i have been on pinterest looking at the tapestry crochet and also downloaded some patterns. Have seen some lovely work from other Kpers, did not know there was a term for their work Thank you


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> So therefore I am. (?) :lol:


.....conversely, .... I am; therefore I must think.....AND.....I am just to tired to do so tonight! . . Lol! . . Jo


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, but where is your question? I don't see any and so don't know what you want to know.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

???? It must be too early in the day for me !


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I am seriously beginning to think we've got us a troll. Seriously, people, when have we ever ... EVER ... seen someone in these forums for whom English is not their native language NOT apologize for mistakes even when they've made far fewer than we've seen here?
> 
> People have even apologized for using British or Australian terminology to a mainly US audience, for cripe's sake.


It's the rudeness and the ME, ME, ME that I don't like.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Troll? Unlikely, in my opinion. The trolls I've run into have had a good grasp of language and its usage and use it to good effect to push people's buttons and start a flame war.
> 
> I honestly have no idea just what point the OP is/was trying to get across. I, too, am very familiar with communicating with folks whose first language is not one I can speak. This one's patterning / tone / gaps leave me at a loss. A deaf person? I doubt it; they usually have a good handle on typed language. (I worked as a 'relay operator' for several years.)
> Oriental? Possibly, but I never knew of anyone from the orient to be deliberately impolite, and some of this one's text seems so.
> ...


Took you long enough. I think, she has a fan club. And have yet to figure out what they have all learnt.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

skinny minnie said:


> You are so right. Since your post i have been on pinterest looking at the tapestry crochet and also downloaded some patterns. Have seen some lovely work from other Kpers, did not know there was a term for their work Thank you


You are so learning more about this tapestry crochet and good luck to try on your own.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thanks and on here some people found something new.


Wow your translator worked beautifully that time. Hmmmmmmmm. How DID that happen?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad - Question for you:

Are you scared to let other people to learn about fair isle and tapestry in knitting and crochet?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> WindingRoad - Question for you:
> 
> Are you scared to let other people to learn about fair isle and tapestry in knitting and crochet?


No. Are you scared to come clean?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad - I am think you need to think about yourself than giving other people holding from your comments that it is was all about you so please do not try that to give other people from your outside life to bring it on here to give other people so you can feel good. Not a great idea to use that. Just a tip to learn something new for yourself.


----------



## ChrisD27 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Vintage. I'm not trying drama here but I also don't understand your question.

Are you asking us to help you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ChrisD27 said:


> Hi Vintage. I'm not trying drama here but I also don't understand your question.
> 
> Are you asking us to help you?


Not so far as far as I can tell that is. Which isn't far BTW.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Would the tapestry for knitting be when you knit a garment in just stocking stitch for example and then embroider over the stitches to form a picture instead of forming the picture as you knit I have done this but it does make the garment thick and heavy.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! this is a 100 degree turn. I am over and out


VintageCrochet said:


> You are so learning more about this tapestry crochet and good luck to try on your own.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

so far six people already answer my question and they were learning something new about on the topic. Good luck all six people to try it to have fun about art style in knitting and crochet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> WindingRoad - I am think you need to think about yourself than giving other people holding from your comments that it is was all about you so please do not try that to give other people from your outside life to bring it on here to give other people so you can feel good. Not a great idea to use that. Just a tip to learn something new for yourself.


Honey I don't need your tips. You really are showing your a** and, Frankly my dear, it ain't that pretty.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness, this all seems to becoming unkind.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Goodness, this all seems to becoming unkind.


"Seems".... where have you been


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Goodness, this all seems to becoming unkind.


Yeah and it is not me to start drama.



WindingRoad said:


> "Seems".... where have you been


She was talking to you about unkind as you knew it to yourself.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> She was talking to you about unkind as you knew it to yourself.


That's because she isn't on to you as I am. I believe you are a bunco


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

JMHO, I think from pictures, tapestry crochet does seem more like intarsia knitting, yet some patterns are detailed as fair isle but as the crochet stiches are 'bulkier' it seem's less intricate. Regard OP, language is big barrier in communication, I find that with experience comes much understanding, I have relatives in Pakistan, and though educated, they speak the same way in english as the OP, because their surrounded by their 'own home tongue' it is harder for them to 'write' or 'speak' as they wish to be understood. My relatives understand 1800 english much better than the english of this century.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Well i for one did not learn anything i had not known before!
Crochet is crochet, knitting is knitting! lol. My aunt does tapestry crochet, ( or jacquard) crochet like micheal angelo!
but to me jacquard crochet is more like a weaving technique, while in fair isle knitting the threads are carried on the back of the work. maybe vintage should have used the term jacquard knitting instead of fair isle. I will excuse her lack of knowledge of the english language, but i had a very difficult time understanding her question!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> "Seems".... where have you been


Ouch


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

I think this question had better come to a halt before it gets out of hand and abusive


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Sometimes it is just too hard to understand the question


I agree.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

moke said:


> Well i for one did not learn anything i had not known before!
> Crochet is crochet, knitting is knitting! lol. My aunt does tapestry crochet, ( or jacquard) crochet like micheal angelo!
> but to me jacquard crochet is more like a weaving technique, while in fair isle knitting the threads are carried on the back of the work. maybe vintage should have used the term jacquard knitting instead of fair isle. I will excuse her lack of knowledge of the english language, but i had a very difficult time understanding her question!


wow, Other term of the word jacquard and thanks for tip of the word. fair isle also same thing of art style too.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you the forum po*ice now. Seems you *ove to attac^ the down and out. P*ease refrain from te**ing me what to do here. Than^ you.
> 
> You *now someone is untruthfu* about a NH and now you ^now the OP is not mai*ious. Wow you are smarter than the average bear. Who wou*d of thun^ it.


Do you live under a bridge,perchance?


----------



## ChrisD27 (Jul 3, 2014)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> Do you live under a bridge,perchance?


why do you have one for sa*e?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I sew quite a bit and I knit. I don't crochet. I do like to learn something new everyday and Google is my Oracle!



scumbugusa said:


> I do not crochet so didn't know this was a term in crochet. Tapestry to me is a sewing. Fair isle is something I know about.
> 
> I hope you find and answer. You can google it yourself.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> My thoughts exactly. I sew quite a bit and I knit. I don't crochet. I do like to learn something new everyday and Google is my Oracle!


you are learning everyday and glad you did learn about this topic.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

To Stephhy - those examples you included are just gorgeous. Thank you for the lovely scrolling down, that was like my museum walk for the day. I be Greenbrae Girl, too!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad this topic came up... I have never seen anything like the deer crochet before...it comes out looking like woven tapestry work! It's gorgeous! And yes, I try not to look at Pinterest too much... So many gorgeous things there!!



Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

They are essentially the same stitching method, however they do produce noticeable differences. While both ways are correct, knitting is the traditional and preferred method. This doesnt mean that crochet doesnt work though! There are a number of methods to create this effect through crochet that are decently effective (http://www.rhumbrecht.com/projects/crochet/fair-isle-crochet-guide/). As in painted "art" there will be those that prefer the knitted look and those that prefer the crocheted look.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Pandora said:


> To Stephhy - those examples you included are just gorgeous. Thank you for the lovely scrolling down, that was like my museum walk for the day. I be Greenbrae Girl, too!


Glad it is fun to learn something new with different type of art style in knitting and crochet on this topic.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> I'm glad this topic came up... I have never seen anything like the deer crochet before...it comes out looking like woven tapestry work! It's gorgeous! And yes, I try not to look at Pinterest too much... So many gorgeous things there!!


Welcome, Yeah it is a good thing to make this topic came up to suggest to other people. Yeah it is a gorgeous work of art style.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

tamy04951 said:


> They are essentially the same stitching method, however they do produce noticeable differences. While both ways are correct, knitting is the traditional and preferred method. This doesnt mean that crochet doesnt work though! There are a number of methods to create this effect through crochet that are decently effective (http://www.rhumbrecht.com/projects/crochet/fair-isle-crochet-guide/). As in painted "art" there will be those that prefer the knitted look and those that prefer the crocheted look.


Yeah it is make me remind me of cross stitch and this is more different than cross stitch.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I just watched a YouTube video on tapestry knitting. It is not the same as fair Isle. Fair Isle has a right and wrong side and tapestry knitting is double sided. It's closer in spirit to double knitting; the difference is that the carried strands show in tapestry but are hidden in double knitting.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Your question is very confusing....There are so many helpful and knowledgeable KP members here, if only they understood your question - they are always eager to help.

Anna


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Vintage Crochet 
Welcome to the Forum. Sorry there is so much confusion here from the language barrier. I am not completely sure what you have meant by the "question" but have figured that you are trying to get people to look at different techniques of knitting and crochet and how they are different and the same. It does not seem to me that you are asking for help, just for a discussion of the techniques involved and how they may be related to each other. Jessica Jean gave some great links to videos of the techniques. I did learn that there is a tapestry knitting technique. I did not know that. I am familiar with fair isle-knitting and fair-isle crochet and tapestry crochet. I learned that in tapestry knitting the floats are on both sides of the piece and used decoratively. Looks more complicated than I want to go right now. Fairisle knitting it a single sided fabric with the floats in the back of the piece the design being only on the public side. Fairisle and tapestry crochet are not the same but are two seperate techniques of crocheting. Fairisle is like the knitted version with the yarns carried in back of the work. Tapestry the yarns are carried within the work and brought out as needed. 

Trying to help with the phrasing of things. Would be better if you just wanted to start a discussion of something NOT to state it like a question that you Need/want/demand an answer to. but rather just say that it is a subject that you would like a discussion on. There are a LOT of different cultures and languages on this forum and it is very hard to work around everyone of them well. Your English is very poor but does not excuse the extremely rude comments that keep coming to you. Most people here in the US are not that sick in mind and spirit as to treat others that way. Sorry that you had to go through that. I apologize for my fellow country-person as I am sure she never will do that. She has the "entitled to everything their own way" attitude that pervades some of our culture here. I suspect that you are from one of the Russian countries as the attitudes that you show are typical of those country's cultures when translated. Have met several people of Russian cultural heritage and it is the same with them. Very blunt, very in your face and no back off. Comes off as rude here but so does some of the responses you got so call it even. I think you have handled a bad thing well. thank you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Perfect response. Now, lets please put this thread to bed. It has become very disturbing.



evesch said:


> Vintage Crochet
> Welcome to the Forum. Sorry there is so much confusion here from the language barrier. I am not completely sure what you have meant by the "question" but have figured that you are trying to get people to look at different techniques of knitting and crochet and how they are different and the same. It does not seem to me that you are asking for help, just for a discussion of the techniques involved and how they may be related to each other. Jessica Jean gave some great links to videos of the techniques. I did learn that there is a tapestry knitting technique. I did not know that. I am familiar with fair isle-knitting and fair-isle crochet and tapestry crochet. I learned that in tapestry knitting the floats are on both sides of the piece and used decoratively. Looks more complicated than I want to go right now. Fairisle knitting it a single sided fabric with the floats in the back of the piece the design being only on the public side. Fairisle and tapestry crochet are not the same but are two seperate techniques of crocheting. Fairisle is like the knitted version with the yarns carried in back of the work. Tapestry the yarns are carried within the work and brought out as needed.
> 
> Trying to help with the phrasing of things. Would be better if you just wanted to start a discussion of something NOT to state it like a question that you Need/want/demand an answer to. but rather just say that it is a subject that you would like a discussion on. There are a LOT of different cultures and languages on this forum and it is very hard to work around everyone of them well. Your English is very poor but does not excuse the extremely rude comments that keep coming to you. Most people here in the US are not that sick in mind and spirit as to treat others that way. Sorry that you had to go through that. I apologize for my fellow country-person as I am sure she never will do that. She has the "entitled to everything their own way" attitude that pervades some of our culture here. I suspect that you are from one of the Russian countries as the attitudes that you show are typical of those country's cultures when translated. Have met several people of Russian cultural heritage and it is the same with them. Very blunt, very in your face and no back off. Comes off as rude here but so does some of the responses you got so call it even. I think you have handled a bad thing well. thank you.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe you need to *earn to rea*ize we don't understand bro^en Eng*ish.


Nor your typing!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

evesch said:


> Vintage Crochet
> Welcome to the Forum. Sorry there is so much confusion here from the language barrier. I am not completely sure what you have meant by the "question" but have figured that you are trying to get people to look at different techniques of knitting and crochet and how they are different and the same. It does not seem to me that you are asking for help, just for a discussion of the techniques involved and how they may be related to each other. Jessica Jean gave some great links to videos of the techniques. I did learn that there is a tapestry knitting technique. I did not know that. I am familiar with fair isle-knitting and fair-isle crochet and tapestry crochet. I learned that in tapestry knitting the floats are on both sides of the piece and used decoratively. Looks more complicated than I want to go right now. Fairisle knitting it a single sided fabric with the floats in the back of the piece the design being only on the public side. Fairisle and tapestry crochet are not the same but are two seperate techniques of crocheting. Fairisle is like the knitted version with the yarns carried in back of the work. Tapestry the yarns are carried within the work and brought out as needed.
> 
> Trying to help with the phrasing of things. Would be better if you just wanted to start a discussion of something NOT to state it like a question that you Need/want/demand an answer to. but rather just say that it is a subject that you would like a discussion on. There are a LOT of different cultures and languages on this forum and it is very hard to work around everyone of them well. Your English is very poor but does not excuse the extremely rude comments that keep coming to you. Most people here in the US are not that sick in mind and spirit as to treat others that way. Sorry that you had to go through that. I apologize for my fellow country-person as I am sure she never will do that. She has the "entitled to everything their own way" attitude that pervades some of our culture here. I suspect that you are from one of the Russian countries as the attitudes that you show are typical of those country's cultures when translated. Have met several people of Russian cultural heritage and it is the same with them. Very blunt, very in your face and no back off. Comes off as rude here but so does some of the responses you got so call it even. I think you have handled a bad thing well. thank you.


I am not a Russian. I am have long way go with my Language English. Remind that most people had to forgot people write different English style.

Back to topic:
Hope you did learn something new on this topic. Thanks you to explain clear.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the most stupid thread. :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Vintage Crochet,

I do not want to offend you, but your statement that "people write different English style" is true but irrelevant here. On a written blog one does not have the advantage of gesture and facial expression and tone of voice, so we all need to be as clear as possible. Your English is not just a "different style," but grammatically inaccurate and therefore unclear. Keep on keeping on, if you have the patience, and best wishes.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Vintage Crochet,
> 
> I do not want to offend you, but your statement that "people write different English style" is true but irrelevant here. On a written blog one does not have the advantage of gesture and facial expression and tone of voice, so we all need to be as clear as possible. Your English is not just a "different style," but grammatically inaccurate and therefore unclear. Keep on keeping on, if you have the patience, and best wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

taborhills said:


> Vintage Crochet,
> 
> I do not want to offend you, but your statement that "people write different English style" is true but irrelevant here. On a written blog one does not have the advantage of gesture and facial expression and tone of voice, so we all need to be as clear as possible. Your English is not just a "different style," but grammatically inaccurate and therefore unclear. Keep on keeping on, if you have the patience, and best wishes.


My question is: Are you trying make me same writing style like others who write the question than myself writing style?

It is not a good idea to make me same writing style on this forum like others as It is my own writing style.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

carmicv said:


> Nor your typing!


Dead things to type on.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> My question is: Are you trying make me same writing style like others who write the question than myself writing style?
> 
> It is not a good idea to make me same writing style on this forum like others as It is my own writing style.


It might be a good idea so we can understand you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am not a Russian. I am have long way go with my Language English. Remind that most people had to forgot people write different English style.
> 
> Back to topic:
> Hope you did learn something new on this topic. Thanks you to explain clear.


Any reason why you will not tell us your mother tongue, it might help?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

We are just pointing out that you need to improve your English --*IF* you want to communicate effectively. As a former English teacher, I would suggest that you read as much English literature as possible. Maybe you have a friend or librarian who could suggest appropriate easy-enough recent books. 

But of course, what you choose to learn is always entirely your own choice.
Best wishes on your path.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Glad it's not just me! :lol:


Not just you two. I don't understand the question either.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I've unwatched this topic because I learned what I wanted to learn about tapestry knitting. My last comment is this: If you think a topic is "stupid", don't read it. And don't comment about how stupid it is. You don't add anything to the discussion.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Your "style" sounds argumentive. This topic has taught me nothing.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Enough please. Let's all go make a pot of tea and later go and pull weeds in somebody's garden. God bless you.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica Jean explains it perfectly. Tapestry Knitting or Crochet is different than Tapestry where it becomes like needlepoint and uses a tapestry needle and thread (finer yarn) instead of knitting needles and yarn. The same as Tapestry Crochet. She always has the right answers.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I've just read the 9 pages of this topic. Enough. Evesch, your reply was very good. Jessica Jean, thank you for the sites that showed both Tapestry knit and Tapestry crochet. I never heard the terms before and did not know what they were, so I learned something.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

sschimel said:


> I've unwatched this topic because I learned what I wanted to learn about tapestry knitting.


Thanks sschimel. Hope you want to learn more about tapestry knitting. Most people who create those type thing know more and most people not yet create it as they might not know more till they learn something on this topic.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

toast said:


> I've just read the 9 pages of this topic. Enough. Evesch, your reply was very good. Jessica Jean, thank you for the sites that showed both Tapestry knit and Tapestry crochet. I never heard the terms before and did not know what they were, so I learned something.


Good luck to try to make something as a art style. This type thing sound like you are painting and just in crochet or knitting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Give you a good tip to read:
> 
> I am not going to reply the Drama or off topic answer. I am only reply good answer. If you not want to Answer the question and move to other topic than reply the Drama comment.
> 
> I am new here and people thinks will try to reply drama comment on the new people.


You are totally mistaken. No one is replying in dramatic manner because you're new. You question is not understood.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


Wow- those tapestry crotchet are amazing. Think the OP knows more than the rest of us about this topic! Never even knew this existed.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

OK, I now understood that it's not a question, but a discussion, that was wanted.
There have been examples for the discussion topics and this has mostly deteriorated into a fight about language. Even if the OP came over as confrontational I don't think that was the intention.

VintageCrochet, I think you meant well and wanted to show us something you feel very strongly about. But please understand, that the language barrier can be a problem and people can feel offended with the way you're writing at the moment. So please for your sake and for the sake of the forum, I ask you to please try and adapt your English writing. Otherwise all your topics are sooner or later bound to end up like this one, which would be a real pity.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wow- those tapestry crotchet are amazing. Think the OP knows more than the rest of us about this topic! Never even knew this existed.


Thanks you. It is amazing to learn more in the topic.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What is an OP please?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

taborhills said:


> What is an OP please?


Original Poster.

I have read through this entire thread and yes I think this person is winding everyone up. The English 'style' seems to improve drastically in some posts and then as soon as that is detected it regresses drastically.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I agree VintageCrochet! this is one of my pet peeves with KP people skim the question then go off on a tangent about something else.. and it highjacks the topic!!! 

But in all fairness if you have a statement to be made or a question it needs to be 'COMPLETE' and yours is not! you should of added more to the question/statement and given links if you were just looking for opinions.. we are not here to do google searches for your topic.. we are here to either 'SHARE' or 'ANSWER' your questions..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

taborhills said:


> What is an OP please?


Original poster

Edit.In the little time it took to write this two posts added!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Winding Road...You need to calm down and have another cup of coffee. If the poster is so annoying to you, just go on to the next subject! Have a good rest of your day.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Evident*y we are the on*y ones.


No you aren't the only ones☺


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Good Morning: I for one have learned something here today - - - - - - never again open a post from Vintage Crochet!!!! Have a blessed day.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Good Morning: I for one have learned something here today - - - - - - never again open a post from Vintage Crochet!!!! Have a blessed day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Schatzie said:


> Good Morning: I for one have learned something here today - - - - - - never again open a post from Vintage Crochet!!!! Have a blessed day.


Some one is gonna ca** you a tro**


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I also totally agree with "dewernars" Something is wrong here.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


These photos of tapestry crochet are amazing. I've never seen this before. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Ermdog said:


> These photos of tapestry crochet are amazing. I've never seen this before. Thank you for posting them.


Welcome to Ermdog.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I kept reading till the end to see if Vintage Crochet would reveal their nationality or they took the key out (ie.they are winding us up).Totally lost on the subject.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Original Poster.
> 
> I have read through this entire thread and yes I think this person is winding everyone up. The English 'style' seems to improve drastically in some posts and then as soon as that is detected it regresses drastically.


That is what I've been trying to say too. Bunco.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

knit and sew said:


> I think this question had better come to a halt before it gets out of hand and abusive


I think it is already too late for that.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't let this topic die!!! I don't think I've ever laughed this hard.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

your post is very difficult to understand. Could you please explain more clearly what it is you are asking?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hellokittyangel said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't let this topic die!!! I don't think I've ever laughed this hard.


We** seems many have f*oc^ed in today.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kknott4957 said:


> your post is very difficult to understand. Could you please explain more clearly what it is you are asking?


She's tried. But never has. Or won't. Ta^e your pic^.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

When we write a response, we are shown in red as on line - - - Vintage Crochet a few posts back does not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Schatzie said:


> When we write a response, we are shown in red as on line - - - Vintage Crochet a few posts back does not.


S*eeping.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I am not going reply drama comments. I am only reply people who know and learn something on this topic only about crochet or knitting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am not going reply drama comments. I am only reply people who know and learn something on this topic only about crochet or knitting.


Who cares?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am not going reply drama comments. I am only reply people who know and learn something on this topic only about crochet or knitting.


Vastly improved language here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Vastly improved language here.


How so?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Flamin' Nora!, as Jack Duckworth used to say. Eleven pages of rubbish and one page of useful comments.

I had no trouble understanding the OP. She asked if Fair Isle and Tapestry knitting/crochet were the same, and if they were the same, why different names? 

As it turns out they are not the same. As posted, it appears that tapestry knitting has two right sides, whereas Fair Isle has a right and wrong side.

Tapestry reminded me of bargello (which I looked up). It is a gorgeous style of needlepoint, but I checked out "bargello knitting". Well, there are bargello yarns.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What is your first tongue?


Good question.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What is your first tongue?


Good question.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Moe C said:


> Flamin' Nora!, as Jack Duckworth used to say. Eleven pages of rubbish and one page of useful comments.
> 
> I had no trouble understanding the OP. She asked if Fair Isle and Tapestry knitting/crochet were the same, and if they were the same, why different names?
> 
> ...


I did not know there word bargello and I did check out bargello crochet. Wow this is pretty design colours in crochet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Flamin' Nora!, as Jack Duckworth used to say. Eleven pages of rubbish and one page of useful comments.
> 
> I had no trouble understanding the OP. She asked if Fair Isle and Tapestry knitting/crochet were the same, and if they were the same, why different names?
> 
> ...


And yet she seems to thin^ some agree with her. How do you exp*ain that?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Latou said:


> Good question.


Unanswered . Why?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How so?


One can actually comprehend the intent. I thought as you did with the very first post. When you raised the issue, I watched to see if people will see it too. It didn't take Jessica-jean long either.

This sort of thing has happened on every forum I have ever been on. A regular poster gets bored with the forum, then creates a new persona and new logon and off they go stirring things up - this happened in the first post by the tone.

It has been a laugh a minute though


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Flamin' Nora!, as Jack Duckworth used to say. Eleven pages of rubbish and one page of useful comments.
> 
> I had no trouble understanding the OP. She asked if Fair Isle and Tapestry knitting/crochet were the same, and if they were the same, why different names?
> 
> ...


I guess you *i^e rubbish eh?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Winding Road, give it a rest.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Winding Road, give it a rest. Don't you have a trailer to clean?


AAMOF I do. My RV. A hundred thousand $$$$ I forgot.

I guess you're the on*y who can stir the pot. NOT. Come here and te** us our posts are rubbish and not expect a response. Guess you don't ^now us very we**.....

And you thought WindingRoad was just a catchy phrase.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah come on Moe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

taborhills said:


> Ah come on Moe.


Sour puss. Another it's my way or the highway. Guess what?? I been on the highway.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

WindingRoad, I agree with Jessica Jean. I will not be a part of your "we" either. I would never tell someone they speak "broken English". I am totally impressed when someone from another country can speak in our ridiculously complex English (not to mention try to formulate thoughts and convey them). I sure can't do as well in their language and if someone said that to me when I tried it, I would feel very badly. How rude of you. This is an international forum with speakers from many countries and all are welcome. Vintage Crochet, I am sorry you had to endure such unkind remarks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> WindingRoad, I agree with Jessica Jean. I will not be a part of your "we" either. I would never tell someone they speak "broken English". I am totally impressed when someone from another country can speak in our ridiculously complex English (not to mention try to formulate thoughts and convey them). I sure can't do as well in their language and if someone said that to me when I tried it, I would feel very badly. How rude of you. This is an international forum with speakers from many countries and all are welcome. Vintage Crochet, I am sorry you had to endure such unkind remarks.


So your pots aren't b*ac^. The OP dictated to us how to respond if that's your cup of tea so be it. Not mine.

Rudeness is as rudeness does.

Then you answer her questions. That's a** she wants. Can you do that?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Those shells look more like needlepoint than crochet. I've never seen that before. What kind of stitch is that?



Stephhy said:


> Tapestry is also a type of crochet but does not resemble fair isle at all, which is a very intricate knitting process.
> 
> Tapestry crochet can be pretty dense. I don't believe any sane person could produce tapestry crochet as intricate as Fair Isle, but God knows I have certainly been wrong before... er, I just found the shells, also on Pinterest. Maybe I *already* have to eat my words! Well, yes, I do have to. Now I found the deer. I really hate Pinterest.
> 
> Pictures found on Pinterest.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> WindingRoad, I agree with Jessica Jean. I will not be a part of your "we" either. I would never tell someone they speak "broken English". I am totally impressed when someone from another country can speak in our ridiculously complex English (not to mention try to formulate thoughts and convey them). I sure can't do as well in their language and if someone said that to me when I tried it, I would feel very badly. How rude of you. This is an international forum with speakers from many countries and all are welcome. Vintage Crochet, I am sorry you had to endure such unkind remarks.


I was to*d in Russia my Russian was bad. They were correct. It is bad.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> This is an international forum with speakers from many countries and all are welcome. Vintage Crochet, I am sorry you had to endure such unkind remarks.


Thanks you...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thanks you...


*eave off the s so you can *earn.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't believe 13 pages wasted of this rubbish!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> Wow. Those shells look more like needlepoint than crochet. I've never seen that before. What kind of stitch is that?


Hope someone will answer this question and not sure about shells.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Hope someone will answer this question and not sure about shells.


Perfect Eng*ish. Amazing. Oh what a tang*ed web we weave...........


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad - You are trying to let people on your side so they can make drama comments. Just let you know not a great idea. Most people try telling you and you choose to not listening them.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you the forum po*ice now. Seems you *ove to attac^ the down and out. P*ease refrain from te**ing me what to do here. Than^ you.
> 
> You *now someone is untruthfu* about a NH and now you ^now the OP is not mai*ious. Wow you are smarter than the average bear. Who wou*d of thun^ it.


Why do you use ^* in place of letters? I am sure that makes it hard for limited English readers. I am just curious.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

Pishi said:


> Why do you use ^* in place of letters? I am sure that makes it hard for limited English readers. I am just curious.


Perhaps the keyboard settings need changing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Latou said:


> Perhaps the keyboard settings need changing.


Perhaps they are dead. They did wor^ for awi*e if I wanted to push hard enough to fracture a finger. Now they don't.

Getting a new ^eyboard today from Amazon. I may or may not hoo^ it up. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Pishi said:


> Why do you use ^* in place of letters? I am sure that makes it hard for limited English readers. I am just curious.


. I was going to ask this too. I assumed her computer has a fault as I only use them when I want to infer swearing ( which I am too polite to do outright!!).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> . I was going to ask this too. I assumed her computer has a fault as I only use them when I want to infer swearing ( which I am too polite to do outright!!).


We** as we say in American [email protected] happens.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Is this a joke? If so, I didn't catch the punch line.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Yarn bulldog said:


> Is this a joke? If so, I didn't catch the punch line.


Who are you as^ing?


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

NO (I normally do not shout, but your question appears a bit insulting.) You can find out a lot of good information via simple internet search, and then do not run the risk of ancillary comments, which, by the way, are meant to be helpful.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> wow, Other term of the word jacquard and thanks for tip of the word. fair isle also same thing of art style too.


Welcome, Vintagecrochet, and thank you for pointing out the ways people describe their crafts. What the problem might be is that these people don't know the correct definition of the words they use to describe these different techniques. For example:

Tapestry is a form of textile art, *traditionally woven* on a vertical loom. However, it can also be woven on a floor loom as well. It is composed of two sets of interlaced threads, those running parallel to the length (called the warp) and those parallel to the width (called the weft); the warp threads are set up under tension on a loom, and the weft thread is passed back and forth across part or all of the warps. Tapestry is weft-faced weaving, in which all the warp threads are hidden in the completed work, unlike cloth weaving where both the warp and the weft threads may be visible. In tapestry weaving, weft yarns are typically discontinuous; the artisan interlaces each coloured weft back and forth in its own small pattern area. It is a plain weft-faced weave having weft threads of different colours worked over portions of the warp to form the design. Most weavers use a natural warp thread, such as linen or cotton. The weft threads are usually wool or cotton, but may include silk, gold, silver, or other alternatives. So tapestry refers to weaving techniques of which jacquard is indeed one. Jacquard can also be done with monotone colors in both the warp and the weft threads which can be described as plise where satin weaving and crepe weaving are made into geometric patterns which makes the over all fabric look different due to the different reflections of the light. There are tapestry fabrics that are upholstery fabrics that employ the same techniques in weaving as the "rug" versions so have the same meaning.

On the other hand there are the colorway techniques of using yarns in knitting and some crochets that are also referred to as intarsia. I can do multicolored tatting which is neither intarsia or fair isle which could be described by some as stained glass. The meaning comes from the stain glass windows people see made from glass and leading connections but they are not tatting.

Fair Isle is a *traditional knitting technique* used to create patterns with multiple colours. It is named after Fair Isle, a tiny island in the north of Scotland, that forms part of the Shetland islands. Fair Isle knitting gained a considerable popularity when the Prince of Wales (later to become Edward VIII) wore Fair Isle tank tops in public in 1921. Traditional Fair Isle patterns have a limited palette of five or so colours, use only two colours per row, are worked in the round, and limit the length of a run of any particular colour.

Some people use the term "Fair Isle" to refer to any colourwork knitting where stitches are knit alternately in various colours, with the unused colours stranded across the back of the work. Others use the term "stranded colourwork" for the generic technique, and reserve the term "Fair Isle" for the characteristic patterns of the Shetland Islands.

Other techniques for knitting in colour include intarsia, slip-stitch colour (also known as mosaic knitting).

But mosaics are not knitted but usually broken pieces of pottery or glass that are embedded in a mortar and have been made for centuries by ancient civilizations and even up until today.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

ROTHFLOMAO


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dwernars said:


> ROTHFLOMAO


need to go to the store and buy some more tissues. :?

Did you notice the perfect grammar and in on*y 9 days Imagine that.......


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm guessing that the person who asked the question doesn't have English as a first language, which is why we're having difficulty understanding the question. I hope we'll all be understanding.

Hazel


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm guessing that the person who asked the question doesn't have English as a first language, which is why we're having difficulty understanding the question. I hope we'll all be understanding.
> 
> Hazel


Right after her. She has fine command when she wants to.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Gordon, it's not clear from your explanation if you think there is a style of tapestry knitting & crocheting, or if those techniques (shown in Jessica-Jean's links and Stephhy's photos) are misnomers.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks like Winding Road is starting down that road to another forced time-out from the forum. If so, hopefully she'll use the time to adjust her attitude and fix her keyboard. Both are extremely annoying and ruin threads that are otherwise entertaining and informative.

Yes, WR, this thread would be both interesting and informative (and much shorter) if not for your posts. Your input adds nothing to the subject matter. 

Why oh why can't Admin give us the ability to block individual members? It's difficult to simply skip her posts when reading an entire thread. Other forums have that feature. Admin said they would "look into it" but so far nothing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mea said:


> It looks like Winding Road is starting down that road to another forced time-out from the forum. If so, hopefully she'll use the time to adjust her attitude and fix her keyboard. Both are extremely annoying and ruin threads that are otherwise entertaining and informative.
> 
> Yes, WR, this thread would be both interesting and informative (and much shorter) if not for your posts. Your input adds nothing to the subject matter.
> 
> Why oh why can't Admin give us the ability to block individual members? It's difficult to simply skip her posts when reading an entire thread. Other forums have that feature. Admin said they would "look into it" but so far nothing.


You have the abi*ity. You don't HAVE to read or comment.

BTW I"m white just for the trai*er woman.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

nissa said:


> JMHO, I think from pictures, tapestry crochet does seem more like intarsia knitting, yet some patterns are detailed as fair isle but as the crochet stiches are 'bulkier' it seem's less intricate. Regard OP, language is big barrier in communication, I find that with experience comes much understanding, I have relatives in Pakistan, and though educated, they speak the same way in english as the OP, because their surrounded by their 'own home tongue' it is harder for them to 'write' or 'speak' as they wish to be understood. My relatives understand 1800 english much better than the english of this century.


I'll bet they aren't as rude when having trouble with the language, are they?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mea said:


> It looks like Winding Road is starting down that road to another forced time-out from the forum. If so, hopefully she'll use the time to adjust her attitude and fix her keyboard. Both are extremely annoying and ruin threads that are otherwise entertaining and informative.
> 
> Yes, WR, this thread would be both interesting and informative (and much shorter) if not for your posts. Your input adds nothing to the subject matter.
> 
> Why oh why can't Admin give us the ability to block individual members? It's difficult to simply skip her posts when reading an entire thread. Other forums have that feature. Admin said they would "look into it" but so far nothing.


Shortness won't pay the bi**s here. Every time someone comes here this forum ma^es $$$$ That's why they haven't *oo^ed to far into it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Than^s for your contribution and ^eeping this site FREE for US.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

What an unusual way of deciphering people's personnality besides learning about the original subject. This thread is not at all useless if viewed from a spychologist's point of view. Aren't differences fascinating??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sonialyne said:


> What an unusual way of deciphering people's personnality besides learning about the original subject. This thread is not at all useless if viewed from a spychologist's point of view. Aren't differences fascinating??


They are. Funny how peop*e revea* themse*ves without even ^nowing it.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> They are. Funny how peop*e revea* themse*ves without even ^nowing it.


YEP!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Yeah it is make me remind me of cross stitch and this is more different than cross stitch.


There is a sewn form of tapestry, stitched on canvas using wool.
My mother used to enjoy this craft. I think that in the USA it is called needle-point. I could be wrong there are some things out there that are the same thing but known by different names.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

disgo said:


> Welcome, Vintagecrochet, and thank you for pointing out the ways people describe their crafts. What the problem might be is that these people don't know the correct definition of the words they use to describe these different techniques. For example:
> 
> Tapestry is a form of textile art, *traditionally woven* on a vertical loom. However, it can also be woven on a floor loom as well. It is composed of two sets of interlaced threads, those running parallel to the length (called the warp) and those parallel to the width (called the weft); the warp threads are set up under tension on a loom, and the weft thread is passed back and forth across part or all of the warps. Tapestry is weft-faced weaving, in which all the warp threads are hidden in the completed work, unlike cloth weaving where both the warp and the weft threads may be visible. In tapestry weaving, weft yarns are typically discontinuous; the artisan interlaces each coloured weft back and forth in its own small pattern area. It is a plain weft-faced weave having weft threads of different colours worked over portions of the warp to form the design. Most weavers use a natural warp thread, such as linen or cotton. The weft threads are usually wool or cotton, but may include silk, gold, silver, or other alternatives. So tapestry refers to weaving techniques of which jacquard is indeed one. Jacquard can also be done with monotone colors in both the warp and the weft threads which can be described as plise where satin weaving and crepe weaving are made into geometric patterns which makes the over all fabric look different due to the different reflections of the light. There are tapestry fabrics that are upholstery fabrics that employ the same techniques in weaving as the "rug" versions so have the same meaning.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I am enjoy reading on your post.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Rainyday said:


> There is a sewn form of tapestry, stitched on canvas using wool.
> My mother used to enjoy this craft. I think that in the USA it is called needle-point. I could be wrong there are some things out there that are the same thing but known by different names.


Thanks and on here people had learn something new with my topic with different words on crochet and knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe you need to *earn to rea*ize we don't understand bro^en Eng*ish.


Who is "we?" You certainly aren't speaking for me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wasting your time. I won't be quiet. I have just as much right to comment here as you do.


You may have the right, but neither the wisdom nor the attitude.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> I agree.


:~D!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I learned several things here today. I never knew there was Fair Isla Crochet or Tapestry Crochet. It is quite interesting and I thank Vintage Crochet for informing us to check it out. I think that she meant well.

I also learned something else here today. Not everyone is nice. Unkindness is never a good thing. All she was saying was to check out something a little different than we are all used to and we could learn something and I for one did just that and I thank you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Than^ you for spea^ing up. A** the OP seems to want is her way.


Aw, c'mon, WindingRoad. You have demonstrated repeatedly on this forum that you love nothing more than stirring the pot and being rude. It's just a question of time as to when you will attack someone just for the "fun" of it. I don't know what goes on in your life, but I can tell it isn't pleasant because you are so full of antagonism.

By the way, why is it acceptable for you to post confusing messages with a keyboard that doesn't work properly but it isn't acceptable for the OP to post messages you find confusing?


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

Vintage, I think the problem is that you ask us to read the topic and then answer....but, didn't refer us to the "topic". No one is trying to be nasty I don't think. We just perhaps need to see the topic you want us to read. Thanks.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Veleria said:


> Well I learned several things here today. I never knew there was Fair Isla Crochet or Tapestry Crochet. It is quite interesting and I thank Vintage Crochet for informing us to check it out. I think that she meant well.
> 
> I also learned something else here today. Not everyone is nice. Unkindness is never a good thing. All she was saying was to check out something a little different than we are all used to and we could learn something and I for one did just that and I thank you.


Welcome, glad you did learn something. Hope you will try this. Again Thanks you.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder why Vintage Crochet will not answer what the mother tongue is, and has also not answered a question when asked, about her post that said "we" are learning English. I don't consider either of those questions as drama, but they have been completely ignored


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


I sooooooooo agree Jessica Jean! You are always such a help while some others (they know who they are) seem to just want to stir the pot until it burns. On and On and On and On again.

Suggestion: If you don't like a question or the way it is worded..go on to another subject.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Windingroad: why not let it go now that you have had your say over and over again. Speaking for myself I think your attitude is appalling. We are a forum of women and men who like to knit or crochet etc., that are on here to learn from all people around the world, and unfortunately your attitude leaves a lot to be desired. Rather than ridicule someone whoes first language is not English, why not try and help that person understand better.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alanan said:


> Windingroad: why not let it go now that you have had your say over and over again. Speaking for myself I think your attitude is appalling. We are a forum of women and men who like to knit or crochet etc., that are on here to learn from all people around the world, and unfortunately your attitude leaves a lot to be desired. Rather than ridicule someone whoes first language is not English, why not try and help that person understand better.


Amen!!!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

more important things to think about


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Forgive me everybody for going off topic (such as it is!)



disgo said:


> Some people use the term "Fair Isle" to refer to any colourwork knitting where stitches are knit alternately in various colours, with the unused colours stranded across the back of the work. Others use the term "stranded colourwork" for the generic technique, and reserve the term "Fair Isle" for the characteristic patterns of the Shetland Islands.


Thank you disgo for posting this bit of information (among the rest of your informative post).
I am one of the 'others' whose Scottish knickers get in a right old twist when I see jacquard, Scandinavian, Eastern European etc knitting called Fair Isle. I've learnt to accept it as common usage but it still bothers me every time I see it which is very often on this forum :hunf: I don't think I'm the only Brit or European who feels this way...

No offence is intended and I'm off to untwist my undies :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I wonder why Vintage Crochet will not answer what the mother tongue is, and has also not answered a question when asked, about her post that said "we" are learning English. I don't consider either of those questions as drama, but they have been completely ignored


I've been looking at the linguistics in her(?) posts and here's what I see.
1) Word order is absolutely correct for EVERY sentence. Online translators don't reoder sentences, non-native English speaking people, even when they speak very good English still manage to use their native sentence order in less examples than we have here.
2) Many slip-ups where the word order, spelling, and grammar are correct.
3) Spelling. Forty years in this country, not using his native Dutch and my husband STILL spells things with Dutch phonetics and has trouble with g and j. So far, in all examples, spelling is very good. Excellent, in fact. Too good for someone just learning English.
4) Using less common English words in context. Drama as an example. Most English speakers would not use that word in that way but it is contextually correct.
5) In hiding. How many people who speak and understand English have we seen ask "what does 'in hiding' " mean"? But not even the question here.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

My personal opinion is that Winding Road and Vintage whatever are the same person. I believe that WR needs drama in her/his life and if there isn't enough going on, he/she will create it. Repeat after me....not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I've been looking at the linguistics in her(?) posts and here's what I see.
> 1) Word order is absolutely correct for EVERY sentence. Online translators don't reoder sentences, non-native English speaking people, even when they speak very good English still manage to use their native sentence order in less examples than we have here.
> 2) Many slip-ups where the word order, spelling, and grammar are correct.
> 3) Spelling. Forty years in this country, not using his native Dutch and my husband STILL spells things with Dutch phonetics and has trouble with g and j. So far, in all examples, spelling is very good. Excellent, in fact. Too good for someone just learning English.
> ...


I've been wondering also.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Latou said:


> Perhaps the keyboard settings need changing.


She does this cause her computer is not producing K and L.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Just for an example...my signature, first line translated as an online translator would:

Google translate. (this is a giggle)
Fier I haw myn dreamen meadow and himel elms sjøen

Bing translate.
Fier haw I myn dreamen meadow and the himel ELMS syun River.

Full text translator.
I Fier haw dreamen meadow and the words: "my dearly sjoen himel elm trees.

Seeing a pattern here?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

WestLAmum said:


> My personal opinion is that Winding Road and Vintage whatever are the same person. I believe that WR needs drama in her/his life and if there isn't enough going on, he/she will create it. Repeat after me....not my circus, not my monkeys.


That is what I think too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alanan said:


> Windingroad: why not let it go now that you have had your say over and over again. Speaking for myself I think your attitude is appalling. We are a forum of women and men who like to knit or crochet etc., that are on here to learn from all people around the world, and unfortunately your attitude leaves a lot to be desired. Rather than ridicule someone whoes first language is not English, why not try and help that person understand better.


So why are you bothering? That's the question.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> That is what I think too.


In your dreams. We all have them.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

dear stepphy.
Thanks for the lovely examples of each technique.
Enjoyed the pictures.


Vintage crochet
As for someone who does not speak English, scolding native speakers on craft vocabulary in computer translations---a lot of nerve

Same techniques have different names in different languages. Fact of life. We do our best to understand non English speakers. No need to scold people who are trying to understand you. Time to block your posts has arrived.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Forgive me everybody for going off topic (such as it is!)
> 
> Thank you disgo for posting this bit of information (among the rest of your informative post).
> I am one of the 'others' whose Scottish knickers get in a right old twist when I see jacquard, Scandinavian, Eastern European etc knitting called Fair Isle. I've learnt to accept it as common usage but it still bothers me every time I see it which is very often on this forum :hunf: I don't think I'm the only Brit or European who feels this way...


Understanding how you feel that way. Fair lsle is a cool art style in knitting and crochet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

taborhills said:


> She does this cause her computer is not producing K and L.


Omg they are broken. How hard is that for some to understand. When I tap them they PRODUCE NOTHING. For awhile I could hold them down for a minute VERY HARD. Now I can't do that.

There are people in this world being killed today, dying a lonely death of Ebola and all some of you have to worry about is the letters l and k on my keyboard .

This is not directed towards you taborhills but I'm sure someone will construe it as such.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Understanding how you feel that way. Fair lsle is a cool art style in knitting and crochet.


Cool. Your translator picked up that colloquium. Wow.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> WindingRoad, I agree with Jessica Jean. I will not be a part of your "we" either. I would never tell someone they speak "broken English". I am totally impressed when someone from another country can speak in our ridiculously complex English (not to mention try to formulate thoughts and convey them). I sure can't do as well in their language and if someone said that to me when I tried it, I would feel very badly. How rude of you. This is an international forum with speakers from many countries and all are welcome. Vintage Crochet, I am sorry you had to endure such unkind remarks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Thank you for your question and the reply from Stephhy. I learnt something new today. Not heard of crochet tapestry. Interesting


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Is this whole topic a wind-up? If so, its given me a good laugh.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Cool. You're translator picked up that colloquium. Wow.


"Your" translator picked up that "colloquiaism."


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

taborhills said:


> "Your" translator picked up that "colloquialism."


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

It sounds as though we have a language and usage problem here. In English they are 2 very different things,but perhaps you can clarify the problem with a more thorough statement.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

I knew the spelling was wrong. Too Damon lazy to look it up. Thanks taborhills. Does change my assessment of the statement but not by much


Typing on a tablet with fat fingers isn't much better than a Mac with broken letters.


----------



## susbieken (Jul 18, 2013)

Your question is hard to understand and your attitude is unbelievable. We are on this site to help each other, but if you are nasty and insult others, no one will respond and help you. Responders have tried to answer your question, and you respond back with a biting and nasty comment. 
I suggest you rewrite your question, apologize to those who have tried to help, and begin again.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susbieken said:


> Your question is hard to understand and your attitude is unbelievable. We are on this site to help each other, but if you are nasty and insult others, no one will respond and help you. Responders have tried to answer your question, and you respond back with a biting and nasty comment.
> I suggest you rewrite your question, apologize to those who have tried to help, and begin again.


Do you live in a trailer or under a bridge. JK.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So why are you bothering? That's the question.


Why am I bothering? I do not like to see people ridiculed and put down because they do not live up to your so called standards, or cannot speak a foreign language fluently. I speak only English, although I can curse in 2 or 3 languages. That is why I am bothering.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't believe I'm even commenting but I have to ask, is it fixed now? If you're using another device, why use the broken one? It only adds to the 'drama'.



WindingRoad said:


> Omg they are broken. How hard is that for some to understand. When I tap them they PRODUCE NOTHING. For awhile I could hold them down for a minute VERY HARD. Now I can't do that.
> 
> There are people in this world being killed today, dying a lonely death of Ebola and all some of you have to worry about is the letters l and k on my keyboard .
> 
> This is not directed towards you taborhills but I'm sure someone will construe it as such.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alanan said:


> Why am I bothering? I do not like to see people ridiculed and put down because they do not live up to your so called standards, or cannot speak a foreign language fluently. I speak only English, although I can curse in 2 or 3 languages. That is why I am bothering.


So rudeness is ok with you? Eh.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


Me ,too, Jessica Jean. Really dislike when a legitimate question turns into an attack. I am out of here. 
Sorry Vintage Crochet, wishing you well. Hope this doesn't turn you against KP.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I hope it does!!!! We've been had and given her/him/them all the attention they set out to stir up and we still see it ongoing. Shame on us.


----------



## susbieken (Jul 18, 2013)

Winding Road-if you are white, and have a trailer, then you are the perfect spokesperson for TRAILER TRASH. You are mean spirited and nasty. Why? what are you so angry about?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I've been looking at the linguistics in her(?) posts and here's what I see.
> 1) Word order is absolutely correct for EVERY sentence. Online translators don't reoder sentences, non-native English speaking people, even when they speak very good English still manage to use their native sentence order in less examples than we have here.
> 2) Many slip-ups where the word order, spelling, and grammar are correct.
> 3) Spelling. Forty years in this country, not using his native Dutch and my husband STILL spells things with Dutch phonetics and has trouble with g and j. So far, in all examples, spelling is very good. Excellent, in fact. Too good for someone just learning English.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> I hope it does!!!! We've been had and given her/him/them all the attention they set out to stir up and we still see it ongoing. Shame on us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Schatzie said:


> I hope it does!!!! We've been had and given her/him/them all the attention they set out to stir up and we still see it ongoing. Shame on us.


Be carefu* what you say.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Be carefu* what you say.


I don't know how to work around the k but couldn't you use the number 1 for lower case l? It would be easier on the eyes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thanks you.. Yeah I am new and people should learn Question are different explained than they thought want same English question. Again thank you..


What happened to your "s" on Than^s you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I don't know how to work around the k but couldn't you use the number 1 for lower case l? It would be easier on the eyes.


ActuaIIy the capitaI I Ioo^s better. I just chose at random.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

great photos, stephy, thanks for looking up what needs to be looked up / tapestry crochet is new to me, too


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I wonder why Vintage Crochet will not answer what the mother tongue is, and has also not answered a question when asked, about her post that said "we" are learning English. I don't consider either of those questions as drama, but they have been completely ignored


It's EngIish. Read the post just above the one I am repIying too. Perfect syntax, speIIing, and grammar. HMMMMMM


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Hope someone will answer this question and not sure about shells.


Again, great EngIish.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> No one is perfect as we are still learning English everyday.


Perfect EngIish again. As we are is quite appropriate for a Non EngIish spea^ing person. How did you do that?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

dotdot said:


> great photos, stephy, thanks for looking up what needs to be looked up / tapestry crochet is new to me, too


Welcome.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Welcome.


Are you and Stephy one and the same?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> WindingRoad - You are trying to let people on your side so they can make drama comments. Just let you know not a great idea. Most people try telling you and you choose to not listening them.


This from page 13 of my comment.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> Winding Road...You need to calm down and have another cup of coffee. If the poster is so annoying to you, just go on to the next subject! Have a good rest of your day.


Sorry I missed your post. I can count on one hand, not using my fingers, how many cups of coffee, in totaI, I have consumed in 63 years.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> This from page 13 of my comment.


Again exceIIent EngIish both time AAMOF.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad - can you take a respect not say over and over saying it is perfect English?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

"Myself, I've had my fill of this topic, and - if I'm smart - I'll know enough to stay off any of this OP's future topics."

Jessica-Jean, you're a peach and a classy lady. My hat's off to you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yotbum said:


> "Myself, I've had my fill of this topic, and - if I'm smart - I'll know enough to stay off any of this OP's future topics."
> 
> Jessica-Jean, you're a peach and a classy lady. My hat's off to you.


You missed her return I see.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

By the way, why is it acceptable for you to post confusing messages with a keyboard that doesn't work properly but it isn't acceptable for the OP to post messages you find confusing?[/quote]

Just what I was thinking. WR's malfunctioning keyboard doesn't stop her from adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Iknitalot said:


> By the way, why is it acceptable for you to post confusing messages with a keyboard that doesn't work properly but it isn't acceptable for the OP to post messages you find confusing?


Just what I was thinking. WR's malfunctioning keyboard doesn't stop her from adding fuel to the fire.[/quote]

nope I got my new one works like a charm,.. See I'm not a fraud. I'll take a pic of it if you want to, I could give you the password to my CC or Amazon if you need that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Iknitalot said:


> By the way, why is it acceptable for you to post confusing messages with a keyboard that doesn't work properly but it isn't acceptable for the OP to post messages you find confusing?


Just what I was thinking. WR's malfunctioning keyboard doesn't stop her from adding fuel to the fire.[/quote]

You're right on that. Adding fuel to fires, or starting them, are WindingRoad's favorite thing to do as far as I can tell from her posting history. Look it up if you want to know what I'm talking about, but you'd probably really rather not :~). It doesn't start to really bother me until she starts giving answers to questions no one asked and are off topic. Then I know he/she's just stirring the pot again.


----------



## susbieken (Jul 18, 2013)

ALl-I suggest we all stop giving Winding Road a forum for his/her vitriol and stop posting or responding. It is so sad that someone has nothing better to do than to snipe and be cruel. WR's life must be empty and meaningless to generate such miserable comments and nastiness. PLEASE everyone ignore the WR postings.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> You're right on that. Adding fuel to fires, or starting them, are WindingRoad's favorite thing to do as far as I can tell from her posting history. Look it up if you want to know what I'm talking about, but you'd probably really rather not :~). It doesn't start to really bother me until she starts giving answers to questions no one asked and are off topic. Then I know he/she's just stirring the pot again.


Another uninterested party heard from. Have you answered the OP's question? I didn't think so. You just can't stand it because someone isn't paying all the attention to you. But have at it the stage is big enough for you too. How do you like my new keyboard. Works like a charm If you ever need one I can recommend this one. Up and running in less that one minute.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susbieken said:


> ALl-I suggest we all stop giving Winding Road a forum for his/her vitriol and stop posting or responding. It is so sad that someone has nothing better to do than to snipe and be cruel. WR's life must be empty and meaningless to generate such miserable comments and nastiness. PLEASE everyone ignore the WR postings.


Nice try but they won't. I guess you like frauds.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susbieken said:


> ALl-I suggest we all stop giving Winding Road a forum for his/her vitriol and stop posting or responding. It is so sad that someone has nothing better to do than to snipe and be cruel. WR's life must be empty and meaningless to generate such miserable comments and nastiness. PLEASE everyone ignore the WR postings.


Have you conversed with the OP? Have you helped her?


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So rudeness is ok with you? Eh.


No rudeness is not okay with me, and you have been very rude all through this from the start until now. Why not stop posting your vile comments and get on with your life?

With people like you in the world, no wonder there is so much anger between Countries.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alanan said:


> No rudeness is not okay with me, and you have been very rude all through this from the start until now. Why not stop posting your vile comments and get on with your life?
> 
> With people like you in the world, no wonder there is so much anger between Countries.


I didn't start the rudeness. The OP did and I'm not the only one who thinks so. But why don't you address those people also. 
Which one is your friend here. Seems the posse is out in force.

Have you answered the OP's first post. Have you read the first page of this thread.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I suggest everyone just plain stop and let WR stand alone till she tires and pulls her barbs back and quits. Ignore her starting NOW.


----------



## susbieken (Jul 18, 2013)

ALanan=Please IGNORE Winding Road, the sad, miserable, mean, nasty, sniping, ignorant, intolerant, rude Winding Road.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Schatzie said:


> I suggest everyone just plain stop and let WR stand alone till she tires and pulls her barbs back and quits. Ignore her starting NOW.


So you were on the other side yesterday and I backed you. Guess what I won't miss you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susbieken said:


> Winding Road-if you are white, and have a trailer, then you are the perfect spokesperson for TRAILER TRASH. You are mean spirited and nasty. Why? what are you so angry about?


I am both. White and do own a $100,000 RV. Guess you could call it trailer.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I don't know how to work around the k but couldn't you use the number 1 for lower case l? It would be easier on the eyes.


Got a new keyboard. Really hated to hook it up. LOL...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Wow. Those shells look more like needlepoint than crochet. I've never seen that before. What kind of stitch is that?


I'm pretty sure they are tapestry crochet. I figure they are either large, or were done with fine threads.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susbieken said:


> Your question is hard to understand and your attitude is unbelievable. We are on this site to help each other, but if you are nasty and insult others, no one will respond and help you. Responders have tried to answer your question, and you respond back with a biting and nasty comment.
> I suggest you rewrite your question, apologize to those who have tried to help, and begin again.


Her attitude is unbelievable. And you attack me, when you've done the same thing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WestLAmum said:


> My personal opinion is that Winding Road and Vintage whatever are the same person. I believe that WR needs drama in her/his life and if there isn't enough going on, he/she will create it. Repeat after me....not my circus, not my monkeys.


I'm all set. BTW the phrase is Drama Queen.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Who is "we?" You certainly aren't speaking for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> I can't believe I'm even commenting but I have to ask, is it fixed now? If you're using another device, why use the broken one? It only adds to the 'drama'.


Because I don't sit on the toilet and knit.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I wonder why Vintage Crochet will not answer what the mother tongue is, and has also not answered a question when asked, about her post that said "we" are learning English. I don't consider either of those questions as drama, but they have been completely ignored


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Have you conversed with the OP? Have you helped her?


What, exactly and precisely, does this have to do with your pot-stirring behavior?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't start the rudeness. The OP did and I'm not the only one who thinks so. But why don't you address those people also.
> Which one is your friend here. Seems the posse is out in force.
> 
> Have you answered the OP's first post. Have you read the first page of this thread.


It doesn't matter how many people agree with whom, you're the one who has the long record of stirring the pot on this forum. We don't have to use the benefit of the doubt with you since you leave no doubt about where you're coming from.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

susbieken said:


> ALanan=Please IGNORE Winding Road, the sad, miserable, mean, nasty, sniping, ignorant, intolerant, rude Winding Road.


I've tried that in the past with WindingRoad. I'm sorry to say that it doesn't work, she just chooses a different thread and a different target. I don't know of any plausible explanation for that kind of behavior, but it will go away , and it will be back.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

mac.worrall said:


> That is what I think too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> I'm pretty sure they are tapestry crochet. I figure they are either large, or were done with fine threads.


Thanks you for answer the question.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> What, exactly and precisely, does this have to do with your pot-stirring behavior?


Everything. Her phony English is a dead give away for a fraud. That is my bone of contention. I don't care about her English just her charade.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Q


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I do not think I will follow this thread anymore, I have better things to do
than listen to the venom coming out of WR's mouth..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alanan said:


> I do not think I will follow this thread anymore, I have better things to do
> than listen to the venom coming out of WR's mouth..


Good idea.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

susbieken said:


> ALanan=Please IGNORE Winding Road, the sad, miserable, mean, nasty, sniping, ignorant, intolerant, rude Winding Road.


I am going to ignore WR from now on. Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alanan said:


> I am going to ignore WR from now on. Thank you.


That's a good idea too. I won't be ignoring you I think that's rude but who am I?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad - See people are not happy with you what happen to this topic. I do not like to involved drama in my topic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> WindingRoad - See people are not happy with you what happen to this topic. I do not like to involved drama in my topic.


See Vintage Crochet my self esteem doesn't come from what other people thinks of me. The very fact that you have be untruthful is enough for me. I think you are a fraud and sadly others do to. They just aren't as vocal as I am.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is a same meaning about art style called fair isle and tapestry for crochet or knitting.
> 
> What you think of two words with a same meaning to you?
> 
> Please answer the question after you read the topic.


I don't see a topic and you seem to be asking a very ridiculous question with no clarification when asked to do so.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> I don't see a topic and you seem to be asking a very ridiculous question with no clarification when asked to do so.


Interesting eh. Refuses to tell us what her first language is. My guess is English.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
> ...


Galaxy you are like the strict nun in a catholic school with her ruler to smack you down.

If we can't have freedom to speak then maybe we should move on to another site.

You are like the KP Police.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Galaxy you are like the strict nun in a catholic school with her ruler to smack you down.
> 
> If we can't have freedom to speak then maybe we should move on to another site.
> 
> You are like the KP Police.


Pssssssst VC is GC I'm thinking. I was wrong once but it was a mistake. Too bad a thread was removed where GC shot down a poor lady in a nursing home. Guess the rest of us can't have that luxury.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree your English is 1000% better now. Where are you hiding at?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Already has


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Sorry I missed your post. I can count on one hand, not using my fingers, how many cups of coffee, in totaI, I have consumed in 63 years.


Then maybe you should start :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> Then maybe you should start :roll:


I'm too old to start much.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Everything. Her phony English is a dead give away for a fraud. That is my bone of contention. I don't care about her English just her charade.


Your response makes no sense.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Your response makes no sense.


Why do you care you are ignoring me. And the first post here makes sense? Really?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Having the freedom to speak does not entitle one to say unkind, nasty, accusational things.. You both have really spent a lot of time attacking one another and to what end. I hope you both feel really good about yourselves at the end of the day.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I think that VintageCrochet sounds Oriental.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Quit with the attacks.
> This is an international forum.
> Whether you personally believe that the written text is a google translation or not;
> does not give you the right to attack stating/implying that such written text is done on purpose and/or with malice.
> ...


OH DEAR! Thank you for stating this. Those who are trying to understand and help are angels, and thank goodness we have many here who are just that. We don't all have PHD's and some are less proficient than others, but that doesn't call for rudeness. If the person who is attacking this original poster has such a superior education, I do hope she'll return for another PHD, this time in humanities!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Aw, c'mon, WindingRoad. You have demonstrated repeatedly on this forum that you love nothing more than stirring the pot and being rude. It's just a question of time as to when you will attack someone just for the "fun" of it. I don't know what goes on in your life, but I can tell it isn't pleasant because you are so full of antagonism.
> 
> By the way, why is it acceptable for you to post confusing messages with a keyboard that doesn't work properly but it isn't acceptable for the OP to post messages you find confusing?


 :thumbup: My thoughts exactly!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Gordon, it's not clear from your explanation if you think there is a style of tapestry knitting & crocheting, or if those techniques (shown in Jessica-Jean's links and Stephhy's photos) are misnomers.


I truly didn't think anyone would even notice mine with all the other comments flying about.

I had intentionally left it just basic and wanted to focus on the origins of the terms and not perceived techniques. Then the power went out for over twelve hours :?.

I must admit that even the web links had frustrated me since knowing how the "latest" descriptions have mislead people into thinking there are new techniques. I think I covered all the bases for the uses of "tapestry" and just by doing colorway or patterning of knit/crocheted patterns is not a commonly used term for tapestry and misleads people into searching for results that would be better focused on in the old nomenclature.

Perhaps I'm too old or just too naïve to think that knitting and crochet as having a warp and weft. Is their a knit denim I don't know about? I've made lots of knit and crocheted denim fiber items as well as denim colored yarns but to me "denim" is a specific form of twill weaving. There are many ways with all the different dying/coloring products on the market (like at Michaels) where one could create "tapestry fabrics" with out ever using a loom or picking up a knitting needle or crochet hook. Even what we consider the "new" pixelated crochet was a technique used by the artist Vermeer that many scholars credit to the use of ancient micro mosaic techniques.

A prime example is search "yap" crochet which I always knew as corded/padded Irish crochet with the later Romanian version that were both the "poor man's" adaptation of the fine Venetian needle laces I used to make. Makes me want to coin the term "Spokane Twist" for the Mobius they used at the '74 Worlds Fair symbol here or Nouveau Renaissance lace made with the tatted insert lace I used instead of the standard tape in Battenberg lace.

Stranded, Fair Isle and intarsia have been around for long enough to establish a common nomenclature just like Gansey, Guernsey and Aran/Irish knit fabrics so why try to reinvent the wheel and just use that terminology. Their appearance can also be made with self color way yarns that people can make themselves by making samples and using fiber dye pens/paints to create their own color ways without all the fiddly work on the older techniques.

Many open work stitches can be used for "laces" in knit and more so crochet but are not the same as in tatting fabric (despite what Annie's Attic leads one to believe) nor needle/bobbin laces. By the way there is even corded/padded tatting as well as three dimensional flowers/roses that put crocheted ones to shame since they can be done with size 100 thread, without all the loop/strands of crochet, making a much more delicate petal.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thank you and I am enjoy reading on your post.


*You Are Most Welcome*! I bow to you and your persistence of trying to get people interested in your great talents. Please excuse my not taking the time to comprehend your intentions with the first message I sent you--shows I need practice myself in the art of communication. Maybe you can get some pictures posted to put some of the naysayers to rest.

I remember your first comment on KP and am proud to see you still making communicating your interests a priority. You are a very creative person


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I wonder why Vintage Crochet will not answer what the mother tongue is, and has also not answered a question when asked, about her post that said "we" are learning English. I don't consider either of those questions as drama, but they have been completely ignored


There is no requirement for that type of information to be divulged on this forum (thank goodness). I have noted many generous KP members that do translations of other country generated patterns which I consider very generous.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

disgo said:


> I truly didn't think anyone would even notice mine with all the other comments flying about.
> 
> I had intentionally left it just basic and wanted to focus on the origins of the terms and not perceived techniques. Then the power went out for over twelve hours :?.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for this story.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

disgo said:


> *You Are Most Welcome*! I bow to you and your persistence of trying to get people interested in your great talents. Please excuse my not taking the time to comprehend your intentions with the first message I sent you--shows I need practice myself in the art of communication. Maybe you can get some pictures posted to put some of the naysayers to rest.
> 
> I remember your first comment on KP and am proud to see you still making communicating your interests a priority. You are a very creative person


Awesome, I am just here to learn more about crochet and knitting. I am not here for drama.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Typing on a tablet with fat fingers isn't much better than a Mac with broken letters.


You think that's a problem--try using my cadaver cold fingers. Charlton Heston has nothing over me because I have cold dead hands and can still walk and talk :-o :shock: :lol:

OMG a true Zoombie :!: :!: :!: *RUN FOR YOUR LIVES* :shock: :shock: :shock:

Don't forget to plunge a silver knitting needle (size 15 US or whatever gauge is appropriate for the task) into my rotting brain :roll: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Awesome, I am just here to learn more about crochet and knitting. I am not here for drama.


I wish I could guarantee you no drama but that is not being realistic in this day of social media. I'm afraid we just need to learn to accept what we can and move on from those that think is like a soap opera on TV :?

Once again welcome to the forum and I hope I can help with whatever it is you feel you need help with. My communication skills are from the days of hand written letters so forgive my "lengthy" replies or comments. I feel it is my duty now on earth to help others with the same questions I had when I first taught myself all the fiber art skills that others have shared with me.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

absolutely agree 
...............................................................................
FAIR ISLE - a traditional knitting technique used to create patterns with multiple colours. It is named after Fair Isle, a tiny island in the north of Scotland, that forms part of the Shetland islands.
...............................................................................
TAPESTRY - a piece of thick textile fabric with pictures or designs formed by weaving coloured weft threads or by embroidering on canvas, used as a wall hanging or soft furnishing.
...............................................................................
Considering we use charts for Fair Isle, Tapestry, Cross Stitch, that simply help us to know which colour to use when - charts which can be interchangeable - for example we can use a cross stitch chart to knit socks or a knitting chart to embroider a pillow case ...........
.............................................................................
Maybe a new term would be worth considering:
.........Picture Art!!
What are your thoughts


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely love your thinking
Looked up tapestry knitting
found a great idea straight off 
http://www.burdastyle.com/projects/tapestry-knitting-bag
opens up a whole new world of creativity and design
what fun
thank you



VintageCrochet said:


> Jtm, Cathy B, Kaiess - I was talking about only in crochet and knitting. Question to you: Did you check both them:
> 
> Fair Isle Knitting and Fair Isle crochet
> 
> ...


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I could hug you XOXOXOX
................................................................................
I do not know if some of the "we this and we that" people know any European languages
................................................................................
The English speakers are in the minority as far as grammar is concerned - many European languages share grammar quite different to English
................................................................................
Wouldn't it be a hoot if this group became predominantly written in European Languages
...............................................................................
Vive la différence



Jessica-Jean said:


> I refuse to be a part of your all-inclusive "we".


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

NO, KEEP IT UP MY DEAR LOUD AND CLEAR, YOUR POST HAS BEEN ONE OF THE MOST INTERESTING, PLEASE IGNORE ANYONE TELLING YOU TO BE QUIET



Stephhy said:


> Be quiet.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

NO, KEEP IT UP MY DEAR LOUD AND CLEAR, YOUR POST HAS BEEN ONE OF THE MOST INTERESTING, PLEASE IGNORE ANYONE TELLING YOU TO BE QUIET



VintageCrochet said:


> What...????


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey buddy - let's only post positive comments
if you don't like something, leave it alone
Hope you have a great day
Just leave the poor girl alone



WindingRoad said:


> That's because she isn't on to you as I am. I believe you are a bunco


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

correction - English is the language with the odd grammar. Many European languages share the same grammar and outnumber English - which is why the on line translating systems are a problem - they do not handle the split infinitive etc very well - if only the English speakers bothered to learn eg French we would all get on better :lol: :lol: :lol:



taborhills said:


> Vintage Crochet,
> 
> I do not want to offend you, but your statement that "people write different English style" is true but irrelevant here. On a written blog one does not have the advantage of gesture and facial expression and tone of voice, so we all need to be as clear as possible. Your English is not just a "different style," but grammatically inaccurate and therefore unclear. Keep on keeping on, if you have the patience, and best wishes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I cannot believe this topic is still in play. Despite all the drama there were some very interesting topics discussed so all is not lost


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

anjaa said:


> absolutely agree
> ...............................................................................
> FAIR ISLE - a traditional knitting technique used to create patterns with multiple colours. It is named after Fair Isle, a tiny island in the north of Scotland, that forms part of the Shetland islands.
> ...............................................................................
> ...


Thanks... you good at explained this.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

anjaa said:


> Absolutely love your thinking
> Looked up tapestry knitting
> found a great idea straight off
> http://www.burdastyle.com/projects/tapestry-knitting-bag
> ...


Welcome and you learning more about this topic.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is enough to take more drama as it worse now.
> 
> One question to let other to think:
> 
> It is your plan is letting other people to reply other people drama comments than answer my question?


People cannot answer your question because they do not understand it.

I think you are confusing fair isle knitting with intarsia knitting.

Intarsia would compare more with tapestry crochet as they both use blocks of color to form the design.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

anjaa said:


> Maybe a new term would be worth considering:
> .........Picture Art!!
> What are your thoughts


I want to second your motion for Picture Art but I have to bare in mind also the Muslim view of "pictures" so would suggest Visual Art or something similar to the Islamic art......................Nouveau Art Deco perhaps?

Continuez de tricoter or tricot de tapisserie!!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

23 pages! Enough!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> 23 pages! Enough!


Put there are "Never Enough Pringles" or "One Just Can't Eat Just One!".


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Why do you care you are ignoring me. And the first post here makes sense? Really?


You need to reread my posts since I'm the one that advised it is pointless to ignore you. Perhaps that's why so many of your responses don't make sense; you must be skimming rather than reading. Really.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

norm13 said:


> I cannot believe this topic is still in play. Despite all the drama there were some very interesting topics discussed so all is not lost


Believe it. This one is mild as compared to some others over the years. I salute you for being able to pay attention to the interesting parts :~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> 23 pages! Enough!


You're kidding, aren't you? We've had some go more than three times that number of pages. If you're tired of it, and I suspect that you are, just don't read any more--it's a tried and true solution.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank to people who reply my question on this topic is a great answer to share other out their who is learning about this crochet and knitting art style.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

I second that


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

For those not used to the grammar used by most of the world:

_ "Thank you to the people who contributed to the topic of this post, your great answers and for sharing what you learned about knitting and crochet art styles"_



VintageCrochet said:


> Thank to people who reply my question on this topic is a great answer to share other out their who is learning about this crochet and knitting art style.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Thank to people who reply my question on this topic is a great answer to share other out their who is learning about this crochet and knitting art style.





anjaa said:


> For those not used to the grammar used by most of the world:
> 
> _ "Thank you to the people who contributed to the topic of this post, your great answers and for sharing what you learned about knitting and crochet art styles"_


And you posted this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277215-1.html#5810826

And you posted this just one page back


anjaa said:


> I could hug you XOXOXOX
> ................................................................................
> I do not know if some of the "we this and we that" people know any European languages
> ................................................................................
> ...


Hypocrite comes to mind -
Quit showing two faces.
Stop it please.

VintageCrochet's quoted text is understandable and stands on it's own.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

In all sincerity and with no sarcasm: 
Bless your soul
Your kindness is touching
...............................................................................
So nice of you to notice I took the time to:
1. Translate the words back into their original tongue
2. Then into another European language - one I understand
3. Then writing them using English grammar
...............................................................................
No really, you are welcome:
It obviously bothered people that they could not understand especially for all the people who had kind intentions - thank you all
..............................................................................
Thank you also for noticing the effort that bilingual people are making to help the non-bilingual people in this wonderful community
..............................................................................
I appreciate the plug 
And the recognition of these efforts
It was kind of you to bring it up
..............................................................................
It is so nice to get your support for a little corner on this site where:
i People skilled in other languages can chat and
ii. Bilingual people can help with the English
iii. English only people can share more readily
..
It is so lovely to meet a person like yourself:
A. With so much passion,
B. So much Energy, and
C. So much forward thinking
D. It is amazing to see how many pattern links you have contributed to this group - well done
..............................................................................
Welcome on board - I assume you will be joining in then: :lol: :lol: :lol:



galaxycraft said:


> And you posted this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277215-1.html#5810826
> 
> Is there any interest in starting a non-English chat?
> ................................................................................
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

anjaa said:


> In all sincerity and with no sarcasm:
> Bless your soul
> Your kindness is touching
> ...............................................................................
> ...


Don't Bless Me, I Am Not Behind You One Iota To Totally Change The Format Of This Forum.

And To Patronize Folks' Understanding Of What Is Being Said Is Downright Condescending.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't Bless Me, I Am Not Behind You One Iota To Totally Change The Format Of This Forum.
> 
> And To Patronize Folks' Understanding Of What Is Being Said Is Downright Condescending.


Are you singing a new tune? Sounds like it to me.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Life is so much sweeter when you look for the good in people
I saw your passion, and contribution to this site and complimented you
I ignored the unpleasantness - we all have bad hair days
Maybe one day you will return the favour
Maybe even read the while reply, have a think, look for the good in people, and give your reply your best shot
................................................................................
PS It is not changing the group if the range of different people are already here - just enriching and enhancing - and helping us all to get on better
.................................................................................


galaxycraft said:


> Don't Bless Me, I Am Not Behind You One Iota To Totally Change The Format Of This Forum.
> 
> And To Patronize Folks' Understanding Of What Is Being Said Is Downright Condescending.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just read all 24 pages and I believe VintageCrochet is playing games. I work in an international school and have known many children for whom English is not their first language. This person does have English as his/her mother tongue, IMHO. The vocabulary, grammar and sentence structure are inconsistent in their mistakes. VintageCrochet has too much time on his/her hands. Time to get back to knitting!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Rosette said:


> I have just read all 24 pages and I believe VintageCrochet is playing games. I work in an international school and have known many children for whom English is not their first language. This person does have English as his/her mother tongue, IMHO. The vocabulary, grammar and sentence structure are inconsistent in their mistakes. VintageCrochet has too much time on his/her hands. Time to get back to knitting!


That's pretty much what most of us have been saying for 24 pages.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Thought this topic had come to an end.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knit and sew said:


> Thought this topic had come to an end.


I think you thought wrong. LOL


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

disgo said:


> You think that's a problem--try using my cadaver cold fingers. Charlton Heston has nothing over me because I have cold dead hands and can still walk and talk.


I'm sure you already know this, but they sell pocket handwarmers at HomeDepot that last for hours. They're little flat packages that don't warm up 'til you open them. A research I know used them. She had something wrong with her hands; they were cold and blue all the time. I felt bad for her.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I did learn something from this post.
NEVER OPEN ANYTHING FROM VINTAGE CROCHET.

I think the DRAMA starts with you and the comment "just answer the question".

Sort of makes me angry before I get started. And then trying to figure out exactly what you are asking---- I don't have enough time in my day.

You are a DRAMA QUEEN for sure.


----------

